# BRIDGEPORT 28" Cyclometer with 1 Mile Alarm Bell ULTIMATE TOC Accessory



## mike cates (Nov 24, 2019)

Put an EXTREMELY RARE cyclometer on your TOC bicycle this Christmas. They don't come better than this one!
1894 BRIDGEPORT 28" CYCLOMETER WITH ONE MILE ALARM BELL. Fully functioning, complete and in EXCELLENT ORIGINAL CONDITION.
For details, click on this ebay link:  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=163960087818
I will end the auction early if you want to negotiate off of feebay ONLY if there are no bids on this unique TOC CYCLOMETER and no LOW BALLERS PLEASE, YOU KNOW WHAT THIS IS AND HOW HARD THIS IS TO FIND.
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## mike cates (Dec 2, 2019)

Bump and SEARCH my other CLIMAX cyclometer for sale.


----------



## mike cates (Jul 2, 2020)

Bump and SEARCH my name Mike Cates for things I am selling.


----------



## mike cates (Jul 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jul 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jul 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Aug 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Aug 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 14, 2020)

price?


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 14, 2020)

1894 BRIDGEPORT 28" ANTIQUE BICYCLE CYCLOMETER WITH 1 MILE ALARM BELL TOC RARE  | eBay
					

Excellent condition with great original nickel plating, nice original glass face & includes the original spoke mounted trip peg. This is the deluxe model with one-mile alarm bell that rings at each mile.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## mike cates (Aug 20, 2020)

Since my eBay ads expire, the price is $1750.00 plus $15 shipping to the lower 48 states.


----------



## mike cates (Aug 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 17, 2020)

SOLD


----------

